# spotify web player



## microshaft (Apr 8, 2015)

I've happily been using the spotify webplayer in Firefox but it looks like either a recent update to either Flash or spotify broke things and after starting up it just hangs on "Connecting to spotify..."   Both Firefox and Opera exhibit the behavior so I don't think it is as a browser problem.  I'm using linux-c6-flashplugin 11.2r202.451_1 on 10.1

Does anyone have spotify's webplayer working on a similar system?


----------



## tetragir (Apr 13, 2015)

Altough it's not a solution to your problem. I was facing with the same problem a few months ago, and my solution was to change to rdio from spotify.


----------



## RichardM (Apr 13, 2015)

Again, not a solution to your problem, but I found the Spotify client software works well (though maybe a bit slow) in Wine in FreeBSD. Sound quality seems fine to me, but I'm no audiophile.


----------

